# Cuba situation



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you think under Obama that Cuban refugees will be more able to seek political ******?


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think so, the existing rules are very straight forward, make it to the shore and you will have our support, and if you're here for any reasons and like to seek ******, you will get it (Arturo Sanduval).

Regardless what Obama said during the inauguration, he has so far, like the appeasement process with our enemies; by letting people in just because they want to be in the US will help his ideology.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

why are there asterisks appearing in our posts and private messages about cuban political ******? 



I'm beginning to think communists are reading/editing our communications!?!:crash:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

TomHagen said:


> why are there asterisks appearing in our posts and private messages about cuban political ******?
> 
> I'm beginning to think communists are reading/editing our communications!?!:crash:


 I think it's probably due to a competeing website that has that word as part of its name. Puff is the new Cuba! Viva la revolucion! Viva!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

TomHagen said:


> why are there asterisks appearing in our posts and private messages about cuban political ******?
> 
> I'm beginning to think communists are reading/editing our communications!?!:crash:


Words your not allowed to say I think :dunno:


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the word is ASYL-M???:ask: 

Why be so paranoid?? 

The wet foot/dry foot policy is what the US currently has for refugees seeking A S Y LU M. Two baseball players recently defected to the US this past week or so, seeking as ylum and there is also much cigar related talent there as well.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

d_day said:


> I think it's probably due to a competeing website that has that word as part of its name. Puff is the new Cuba! Viva la revolucion! Viva!


:tpd: You ain't stupid though!! Is that really what this place has become?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

TomHagen said:


> I think the word is ASYL-M???:ask:


Yes



TomHagen said:


> Why be so paranoid??


This site is now a commercial venture. I'm sure they want to direct people away from their direct competitors. It's not paranoia, it's business, though I think it may be going a bit overboard, since the asterisks call attention to it.



TomHagen said:


> The wet foot/dry foot policy is what the US currently has for refugees seeking A S Y LU M. Two baseball players recently defected to the US this past week or so, seeking as ylum and there is also much cigar related talent there as well.


 I don't think this will change under Obama, unless the Castro regime is ousted, or dies out.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a situation with Cuba? Well **** if I ever **** a *** and *** so furthermore *** and if we still had Reagan to **** we'd all *** in a much *** more *** *** ******* just like in the Middle *******.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> There's a situation with Cuba? Well **** if I ever **** a *** and *** so furthermore *** and if we still had Reagan to **** we'd all *** in a much *** more *** *** ******* just like in the Middle *******.


 Thanks, now I want to play mad libs with this.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

d_day said:


> Yes
> 
> This site is now a commercial venture. I'm sure they want to direct people away from their direct competitors. It's not paranoia, it's business, though I think it may be going a bit overboard, since the asterisks call attention to it.
> 
> I don't think this will change under Obama, unless the Castro regime is ousted, or dies out.


I wonder how long it'll be before Squid® is asked to refrain from his typical sarcasm and facetious japery.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Way to go Jon....A s y l u m censored :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE _This site is now a commercial venture. I'm sure they want to direct people away from their direct competitors. It's not paranoia, it's business, though I think it may be going a bit overboard, since the asterisks call attention to it._ QUOTE

I really don't think it is competition. The other site is really not in it for the $$$$$, it is just a grass-roots cigar forum, it's really like apples to say money driven oranges. I have no problem with capitilism, but censorship on a discussion forum never makes much business sense. The more it continues, the more people will probably exercise their capitatlistic priviledge to change where they participate in a cigar forum.:2

On the thread note, many say Castro has been dead for years...


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

This is ridiculous. The "other place" isn't really a competing site. It's just a forum. Not even a business venture. I wonder...is Cigar Aficionado censored? Hmm, it seems not 

Anyway...I hope Obama does loosen up the restrictions on Cubans finding a-sylum. Though the "wet foot" policy or whatever it's called seems fair enough. But I think it could be opened up going the other way. Cubans should be able to travel back and see family and stuff and send medicine and money or what have you. It's pretty cruel and ridiculous to deny them that.


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow...just wow at this.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The auto-asterisk filter would be a complete gas to have access to for a while... How much rampant humour and gleeful havok could a person cause???


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish Switzerland had a wet foot/dry foot policy. I wouldn't mind heading there until we regain our senses in this country. :banghead::banghead: Just my thoughts.


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

I honestly thought of taking ****** in Canada...

Ya know, that filter could get a guy's ass kicked around here, eh??


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

tobii3 said:


> I honestly thought of taking ****** in Canada...
> 
> Ya know, that filter could get a guy's ass kicked around here, eh??


so ass is ok??? but a sylum isnt? that makes sense,,,,in a caputo sort of way


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Your Kidding. We cannot talk about political ******? Because someone is threatened by something. Sounds childish to me. I don't like little bobby so he is th only one from my 7th grade class not aloud to my birthday party"

B.S.

T


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Well,
Good thing I came from Cuba in the 60's, as a refugee, at a time when this country allowed me:

A S Y L U M!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Well,
> Good thing I came from Cuba in the 60's, as a refugee, at a time when this country allowed me:
> 
> A S Y L U M!


I hope soon there will be freedoms in Cuba much like we enjoy daily. Who cares about the A S Y L U M issue and the Oooo if Obama lifts the ban can we get cigars soon. Blah, Blah, Blah. I would love to go to Cuba to enjoy the night life the way it was back when Frank use to hang out there.

T


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Talk about a thread going off topic just because someone mentioned political ******.

But it does remind me of a freedom of the press debate I took part in once. The professor final put a stop to it by explaining that freedom of the press is stops with the publisher. If he doesn't want it printed, it don't get printed. In other words, _*the owner decides what gets censored, not the reporter*_.

Now, to get back on topic. I really want to believe that some easing of the Cuban embargo will take place with President Obama in office. I really don't believe it will because it would cost him too much political clout in Florida and withing the Democratic Party. No one wants to stand up and say John F. Kennedy was wrong for putting the embargo in place to begin with.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Talk about a thread going off topic just because someone mentioned political ******.
> 
> But it does remind me of a freedom of the press debate I took part in once. The professor final put a stop to it by explaining that freedom of the press is stops with the publisher. If he doesn't want it printed, it don't get printed. In other words, _*the owner decides what gets censored, not the reporter*_.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom, that is obviously your choice, but what I fail to comprehend are this that say they don't buy it or like it stick around to say they don't buy it or like again and again unless they've got other motives to stick around and keep posting.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tom,

At this point you can either accept it and continue to particpate in a positive way here, or move on to someplace you feel more comfortable. The current administration will accept no other options.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

this one night, i met this hot chick out at the bar. she was drunk and was like, "i want you to ****** my ******". and i was like, "right now?" she said, "****** yeah". so we ducked outta there, headed to my car and i ****** the ****** out of her ******. then she took her finger and put it in her ****** as i ****** her from behind. then her drunk girlfriend came over to the car, hopped in, and started to ****** my ****** as i ****** the girl from behind.


you're right, this is fun.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> this one night, i met this hot chick out at the bar. she was drunk and was like, "i want you to ****** my ******". and i was like, "right now?" she said, "****** yeah". so we ducked outta there, headed to my car and i ****** the ****** out of her ******. then she took her finger and put it in her ****** as i ****** her from behind. then her drunk girlfriend came over to the car, hopped in, and started to ****** my ****** as i ****** the girl from behind.
> 
> you're right, this is fun.


This sounds like college................


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Now, to get back on topic. I really want to believe that some easing of the Cuban embargo will take place with President Obama in office. I really don't believe it will because it would cost him too much political clout in Florida and withing the Democratic Party. No one wants to stand up and say John F. Kennedy was wrong for putting the embargo in place to begin with.


People keep talking about political clout in Florida...Cubans are no longer a majority in Little Havana itself, let alone South Florida, and most of them voted Democrat this time around anyway. Obama has very, very little to lose by ending the embargo, let alone easing it. And about Kennedy...it's well-known that he intended it to last only a few years, so no one would have the stigma of saying Kennedy was wrong by criticizing the embargo. I also hope Obama ends it for the good of everyone, but I also think it isn't a very hard move for him to make.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tom,
My point was that the owner is in charge and has the final say on what gets printed, published or broadcast. All anyone can do is not buy the product or say, "OK" and still buy the product.



TomHagen said:


> macjoe53 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about a thread going off topic just because someone mentioned political ******.
> ...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snake Hips said:


> People keep talking about political clout in Florida...Cubans are no longer a majority in Little Havana itself, let alone South Florida, and most of them voted Democrat this time around anyway. Obama has very, very little to lose by ending the embargo, let alone easing it. And about Kennedy...it's well-known that he intended it to last only a few years, so no one would have the stigma of saying Kennedy was wrong by criticizing the embargo. I also hope Obama ends it for the good of everyone, but I also think it isn't a very hard move for him to make.


excuse my ignorance but does the president have absolute power on matters? i thought, and remember just thought, that they just towed the party line. i am by no means an expert on this but it is my feelings that in general the US government does not want to lift the embargo until it is clear that it won. that would mean the castros would have to be completely out of power and there be a transition towards capitalism and i cant see that happening any time soon.
i guess the question is is obama all talk or can he actually do it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shaggy said:


> excuse my ignorance but does the president have absolute power on matters? i thought, and remember just thought, that they just towed the party line. i am by no means an expert on this but it is my feelings that in general the US government does not want to lift the embargo until it is clear that it won. that would mean the castros would have to be completely out of power and there be a transition towards capitalism and i cant see that happening any time soon.
> i guess the question is is obama all talk or can he actually do it.


Shaggy, these are my thoughts exactly. Pretty much now days the President is just a figurehead and whatever party he belongs to makes the decisions that matter.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Tom,
> My point was that the owner is in charge and has the final say on what gets printed, published or broadcast. All anyone can do is not buy the product or say, "OK" and still buy the product.
> 
> This sounded like my parent's rule, " As long as you live under my roof, you will abide by my rules." When I was 19 and new everything, I was kicked out of the house because I thought my parents rules were to much to abide. Now that I am almost thirty, I completely understand the rules they had, and wonder why I wasn't kicked out sooner. That being said, I currently have a very good relationship with my parents. I just wish I was as smart today, as I thought I was at 19..............


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

shaggy said:


> excuse my ignorance but does the president have absolute power on matters? i thought, and remember just thought, that they just towed the party line. i am by no means an expert on this but it is my feelings that in general the US government does not want to lift the embargo until it is clear that it won. that would mean the castros would have to be completely out of power and there be a transition towards capitalism and i cant see that happening any time soon.
> i guess the question is is obama all talk or can he actually do it.


No, he doesn't, and you're absolutely correct on all counts. I was just pointing out that those particular obstacles that are repeated a lot aren't viable excuses these days.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am amazed that this thread is still open. :2


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

gboyet93 said:


> _*This sounded like my parent's rule, " As long as you live under my roof, you will abide by my rules.*_" When I was 19 and new everything, I was kicked out of the house because I thought my parents rules were to much to abide. Now that I am almost thirty, I completely understand the rules they had, and wonder why I wasn't kicked out sooner. That being said, I currently have a very good relationship with my parents. I just wish I was as smart today, as I thought I was at 19..............


Yes it does. And it is pretty much what every employer tells every employee that works for them. Follow the company rules, do what you are told to do by your supervisors, or your fired.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

*Man, my Ring Gauge has gone through the roof!!!!!!!!!*

:smoke:* and just as I was leaving, too.......*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Later!


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

TomHagen said:


> *Man, my Ring Gauge has gone through the roof!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :smoke:* and just as I was leaving, too.......*


Good luck...............


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

All this bull s h i t sucks .........Why not allow people to see where the smart ones have sought refuge ? It is painfully obvious this site sucks.....


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

fishbeadtwo said:


> all this bull s h i t sucks .........why not allow people to see where the smart ones have sought refuge ? It is painfully obvious this site sucks.....


庇護
ασύλου
शरण
убежище
اللجوء
מקלט מדיני


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> All this bull s h i t sucks .........Why not allow people to see where the smart ones have sought refuge ? It is painfully obvious this site sucks.....


How did this turn into a cigara*sylum.com thread?


----------

